# pkg upgrade seems to have stopped



## colemakker (Jan 7, 2023)

I've noticed now that for a few weeks pkg upgrade reports:

```
Checking for upgrades (0 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (0 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
```

But if I look at eg editors/vim it says the version is `9.0.1136`, the version I have installed is `vim-9.0.0379`. www/firefox is version `108.0.2,2` but Firefox browser says it is 108.0.1. So `pkg upgrade` should upgrade something. I have run `pkg update -f`. Does anyone know what could be wrong?

Aside, can someone tell me where the path to the file containing the link to the FreeBSD repository used by pkg is,
Thanks


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 7, 2023)

I guess you need to switch packages from quarterly to latest. See "How to switch from Quarterly to Latest" here:


			Ports/QuarterlyBranch - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## colemakker (Jan 7, 2023)

Thankyou. Any idea how the line in FreeBSD.conf got changed from latest to quarterly?


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 7, 2023)

Quarterly is the default since 10.2-RELEASE.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2023)

Quarterly packages are the default on -RELEASE versions, -STABLE and -CURRENT default to latest.

If you want to change it, don't edit /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf (it might get overwritten with an upgrade). Create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf:

```
FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
}
```
No need to copy any of the other values, you only want to overrule the `url` parameter.


----------



## meaw229a (Jan 8, 2023)

Strange? Are you on 13.1 Release?
I did a pkg upgrade earlier today and got the quarterly lot. Some 380 pkg's all up.
I'm in the same part of the world than you so we should be on the same pkg server.


----------

